# Jet Ski Striper Pullage



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Finally caught a nice Striped Bass today while on my jet ski. I was using live eels for bait. Had two runs and caught one Striper that went 45 inches. I have been catching mostly schoolies so it was nice to get a good one today on the Eastern Shore of Virginia in the Chesapeake Bay. It was flat and glassy conditions and I was back by 1100 am. Here are a couple pictures from the last couple trips.



They have all been Covered with Sea lice.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice one! It was the perfect day for it out there.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Good stuff Brian!! Congrats. Are these lice indicative of anything -- sick fish?


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

akhan said:


> Good stuff Brian!! Congrats. Are these lice indicative of anything -- sick fish?


It's indicative that they are fish just in from the ocean not year round resident fish.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

That's what it's all about. 

Congrats.


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes, there is nothing wrong with the fish. This time of year most of the migratory Striped Bass have Sea Lice on them. Thanks


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Them damn sea lice, have to be studs... they have carbon fiber eyes!!!!1 whooaaa


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Good eats right there! congrads


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I actually think the picture of the sea lice is pretty cool.


----------

